# MLC 14 D-2 Pics



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Two days to go until the official swap but as I already told someone if you wait til Friday you get table scraps! Weather is great and a lot of people here already. Some of the pre-sold stuff moved from vehicle to vehicle so fast there was no time to get a pic. A fairly well known '36 Dayton Super Streamline as well as a full boogie Model 72 Shelby Airflo found new homes. Looks like this could be a good one. More pics as the week goes on. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2014)

*More pics*

A couple of more...


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2014)

*memory lane bicycles and parts pictures*

i will be there tomorow thanks for the pictures


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 23, 2014)

Ahhhh mannn...
I am not coming until late (after dark tomorrow) so the swap doesn't kick off for me until Friday.
I guess I should keep my scraps here including some new badges, license plates, etc...fresh finds today.


 
Big boy wallet recommended
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 23, 2014)

ok, you get a D minus on this one, for obvious reasons!


Freqman1 said:


> Two days to go until the official swap but as I already told someone if you wait til Friday you get table scraps! Weather is great and a lot of people here already. Some of the pre-sold stuff moved from vehicle to vehicle so fast there was no time to get a pic. A fairly well known '36 Dayton Super Streamline as well as a full boogie Model 72 Shelby Airflo found new homes. Looks like this could be a good one. More pics as the week goes on. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 148126


----------



## BB Rider (Apr 24, 2014)

*MLC Pics*

For those who couldn't make it to Ohio this year, thanks for posting pics, Shawn. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, and keep 'em coming...


----------



## Iverider (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes! Keep the pics comin'!!! I think I'll try to go next year. Too much stuff to do this year.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 24, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 148127




owner??  for sale??


----------



## chitown (Apr 24, 2014)

*good form*

Thanks for the pics Shawn. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 24, 2014)

Us desk jockeys need more pics!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 24, 2014)

*thanks for the pics*

another +1 on keeping them coming.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ditto that - let's see what you see please.


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be there in the morning. Looks like I'll be bringing the rain with me


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 24, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> owner??  for sale??




got it .......


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2014)

*MLC 14 D-1 Pics*

Ok took a bunch of pics today. The place is filling up fast and a lot of wheeling and dealing going on. I saw the CL Blue Bird leave without a new owner. A couple of other BBs here though. V/r Shawn

http://s843.photobucket.com/user/freqman1/library/MLC 14


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 24, 2014)

*Thanks for the pics*

Thanks again, keep shooting photos


----------



## tesch (Apr 24, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok took a bunch of pics today. The place is filling up fast and a lot of wheeling and dealing going on. I saw the CL Blue Bird leave without a new owner. A couple of other BBs here though. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://s843.photobucket.com/user/freqman1/library/MLC 14




Thanks for sharing all the pics! I'll be there tomorrow. My first time. Super excited.

Andy


----------



## BB Rider (Apr 24, 2014)

*Ladies Shelby Airflow Hiawatha Arrow*

Great photos! Thanks for taking time to post them here. Got to go next time around!

Just curious, was someone from The Cabe selling the green and cream Ladies Shelby Airflow and does anyone know what he was asking for it?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 24, 2014)

*Mlc pics*

Hey shawn,
thanks for pics!
Sure missed a lot this year!
Wes


----------



## redman007 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great pictures! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok took a bunch of pics today. The place is filling up fast and a lot of wheeling and dealing going on. I saw the CL Blue Bird leave without a new owner. A couple of other BBs here though. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://s843.photobucket.com/user/freqman1/library/MLC 14




Nice pics. I was there two years ago and looks like this year they have some nice looking bikes. I knew I should of made the trek this year.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 25, 2014)

*Memory Lane show 2014*

Hi all great pictures,some of my pictures from the show Thursday and Friday

Link 1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644293161124/

Link 2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644315020065/




MM by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 25, 2014)

Cool photo!


----------



## walter branche (Apr 25, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the views


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 25, 2014)

Was that Bluebird being painted on site!?!?


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 26, 2014)

krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all great pictures,some of my pictures from the show Thursday and Friday
> 
> Link 1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644293161124/
> 
> ...



Nice pics. For sure I'll be there next year.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 26, 2014)

We love to see pics!    Thanks for the effort you put into this.


----------

